# Engineers Salary in the UAE



## nigel_austin (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello All

I am new here and I need some information about an employment offer. 

What's the salary of a technical services engineer for an Airline in the UAE at the moment? I have about 10 years experience for a Major Manufacturer in the US and have a Higher Degree in Aero Engineering (MS). Even though the technical services engineer is somewhat different from what I've been doing so far, I'd like to know the typical salary?

Any information is very appreciated!

Thank you.
Nigel


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Call me crazy, but I can't help but think this question would be better asked in the UAE forum.


----------



## nigel_austin (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, thank you...beats me why I posted this here!


----------



## mr.t (Sep 21, 2012)

As no one has posted.....

Middle Management Oil and Gas Engineer or Manager in Dubai is around $9500 a month with big incentives to live in the sandpit!

Different sector but indicative of expat salaries


----------

